
Kubernetes Cluster setup on CentOS 7 (bento/centos-7) – Part 2 - rahulwagh17
https://youtu.be/w_NgQ2AxExQ
======
rahulwagh17
================================== Guide for installation instructions -
[https://jhooq.com/15-steps-to-install-kubernetes-on-bento-
ce...](https://jhooq.com/15-steps-to-install-kubernetes-on-bento-centos7/)
==================================

This tutorial is for the ones who want to try out the Kubernetes installation
on CentOS 7.

In this article, I have simplified the installation into 15 steps for
installing Kubernetes on CentOS "bento/centos-7"

Prerequisites

1.Vagrant 2.2.7 or latest

2.VM VirtualBox (Oracle Virtual box)

We are going with two VMs here (Both the VMs will run on bento/CentOS 7) -

1.Master Node - 2 cpus, 2 GB Memory (Assinged IP - 100.0.0.1 ) 2.Worker Node -
1 cpu, 1 GB Memory (Assinged IP - 100.0.0.2 )

Steps brief - 1.Start your vagrant box 2.Update /etc/hosts on both
nodes(master, worker) 3.Install Docker on both nodes (master, worker)
4.Disable SELinux on both nodes(master, worker) 5.Disable CentOS firewall on
both nodes(master, worker) 6.Disable swapping on both nodes(master, worker)
.i.e. sudo swapoff -a 7.Enable the usage of "iptables" on both nodes(master,
worker) 8.Add the Kubernetes repo to rum.repos.d on both nodes(master, worker)
9\. Install Kubernetes on both nodes(master, worker) 10.Enable and Start
Kubelet on both nodes(master, worker) 11.Initialize Kubernetes cluster only on
the master node 12.Move kube config file to the current user (only run on
master) 13.Apply CNI(container network interface) from kube-flannel.yml(only
run on master) 14.Join master node run only on the worker node 15.Check the
nodes status(only run on master)

References - Kubernetes.io - [https://kubernetes.io/](https://kubernetes.io/)

